# off to war



## patriots (Mar 6, 2010)

drove down to North carolina,camp Lejeune from Boston to see my Marine off to war.last saturday we had a get together with some other parents. before we left I smoked ten racks of babbybacks and I also brought thirty 14 ounce center cut black angus sirloin steaks. What a feast and the ribs were a big hit. I was told they were very good for a dam yankee. Say a prayer for all of our men and women over seas.


----------



## cheech (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. We will definitely keep our heros in our prayers.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

I will keep him in my thoughts


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well thank your son or daughter as they go off to war. Our son is there now in Bagdad on his third tour so I know what you are feeling. It sounds like you gave them all a good send off too. They will really like that food belive me. And when they come back don't forget the BEER the wife is always very popular at their return.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 6, 2010)

John , I will say a prayer for the safe speedy return of your loved one. Please thank your Marine from me for their service. 

I almost said for his service then remembered that Marines can be of either gender. Whichever is the case I thank god for those who serve.


----------



## patriots (Mar 6, 2010)

it is my lcpl son john


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Mar 6, 2010)

We have some very good friends whose son is still in college but is in the Guard. He left Thursday night for Kuwait. I am sure he is there now. It brings it so much closer to home. May your Marine be blessed, John.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad you and the other parents got to go have some good food and spend time with your loved ones before they shipped out. I will continue to pray for our troops. Thank your son and all the others for their service.


----------



## mudduck (Mar 7, 2010)

this goes for me to may god walk with them
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 i know he will too


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for sending your son to make sure mine stay free util they are old enough to do the same for your grand children.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 7, 2010)

Patriots,, may he come home safe, your prayers and support will mean everything to him while gone.  Write him weekly or email, he will appreciate for his entire life.

While he has chosen to serve his country and join a long line of Americans who have kept America safe.  You too serve, your offering of your son, raising him to respect the price of freedom and the honor of service.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 7, 2010)

I prayed for your marine to have a safe return.

Good job sending them off with a feast.


----------



## monty (Mar 7, 2010)

God bless your marine and keep his family close while He sees to your marine's safe return!

When he returns shake his hand and give him a hug for all of us and most of all please give him our thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2010)

AIRBORNE! Good luck to your serviceman, from someone who has been there. The desert stinks, but it's a good place to BE FROM!


----------



## patriots (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers. He will be home and we will smoke ribs and fatties and some abt. And always a brisket. Again thank you. His mom will need some time, but ribs and beer will ease the pain.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 8, 2010)

There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about everyone in our military whether they're in harms way or not. I feel like I now have a slightly closer tie to someone. John, thanks for sharing your experience with us.

Gary


----------



## triplebq (Mar 8, 2010)

I will say that prayer .


----------



## morkdach (Mar 8, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts my friend!!!


----------



## cruizer (Mar 8, 2010)

Prayers to our HERO! He may be your child but he is our HERO! My son went through three tours and came home to babybacks with a new son born in Germany.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 8, 2010)

SEMPER FIDELIS

Get home soon and safe...


----------



## ddave (Mar 9, 2010)

Bless you sir and thank you and your son for your service. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the honor of working for the Marines and the Navy to protect their bases here in CA and I am honored to interact with these great men and women every day - May the Lord look over your Marine!! 
Thank you for your great contribution as well


----------



## rickw (Mar 9, 2010)

God bless and protect your son. A big thanks to you, your family and your brave son.


----------

